# Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)



## phazer (30. Juli 2010)

*Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Hallo,

meine 8800 GTS (512MB) scheint auf einmal defekt zu sein, so dass ich mir eine neue VGA Karte kaufen möchte/muss. Es soll wieder eine nVidia Karte sein und sie sollte mind. die Performance der alten Karte erreichen (oder leistungsstärker). Ich zocke in der nativen 1920er Aufösung und 4-fach AA sollte möglich sein. Die CPU in dem Computer ist ein Core 2 Duo E8400.

Welche Karten könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Wenn möglich dann sollte die Karte <=150€ kosten. DirectX11 benötige ich nicht zwingend. Es wäre von Vorteil, wenn die Karte nicht so sehr laut ist.

Danke für gute Vorschläge.


----------



## usopia (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Bei Nvidia würde ich dir momentan zu dieser GTX 460 raten:
www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarte/EVGA/GTX460/407910/ 

Die liegt zwar 20,- Euro über deinem Budget aber hat ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Eine sehr gute und schnelle Karte für den Preis. Zwar ist das ein Modell mit 768 MB Ram aber die mit 1024 MB kosten etwa 200,- aktuell.

Ansonsten kann man z.Zt. bis 150,- Euro eigentlich nur die HD 5770 von Ati empfehlen, die ist ebenfalls sehr gut in dieser Preisklasse.
geizhals.at/deutschland/a498251.html

Hier nochmal ein Performance-Vergleich bzw. Test:
www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2010/test_nvidia_geforce_gtx_460/20/#abschnitt_performancerating_mit_aaaf


----------



## phazer (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



usopia schrieb:


> Bei Nvidia würde ich dir momentan zu dieser GTX 460 raten:
> www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarte/EVGA/GTX460/407910/
> 
> Die liegt zwar 20,- Euro über deinem Budget aber hat ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis. Eine sehr gute und schnelle Karte für den Preis. Zwar ist das ein Modell mit 768 MB Ram aber die mit 1024 MB kosten etwa 200,- aktuell.
> ...


Zukunftstechnisch wäre ich mit einer GTX 460 auf der sicheren Seite. Eine Ati kommt für mich nicht in Frage, aber das hatte ich ja auch geschrieben. Habt Ihr noch weitere Empfehlungen?


----------



## svd (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Wenn du ATI definitiv ausschließt, dann "nein".

Neue* nVidia DX10 Karten haben ein furchtbares Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Und die GTX470 (die GTX465 wollen wir hier, beinahe stillschweigend, überspringen) liegt deutlich über deinem angestrebten Budgetrahmen.

Streng nach dem "Modern Talkingschen Ausschlussprinzip" ("Wenn der Blonde mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 100% der Bohlen ist, dann **muss** der Dunkelhaarige anders heißen!"), bleibt also nur die GTX460 über.



*Möglich wäre vielleicht eine gebrauchte GTX275. In "älteren" (<DX11) Spielen ist sie der GTX460 mindestens ebenbürtig, manchmal um einen Hauch schneller. Kannst ja versuchen, bei eBay mitzubieten. Mehr als ca. 130€ inkl. Versand für die 768MB Version würd ich aber nicht ausgeben.


----------



## phazer (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Ich weiss nicht warum, aber bei Ati habe ich in der Vergangenheit wohl zuviel Stress mit den Treibern gehabt und daher meine Abneigung gegen eine Ati Karte. Was würde denn ggf. für eine 5770 gegenüber einer GTX 460 sprechen (z. B. die MSI R5770 HAWK (V214-021R))? 

In Bezug auf eine GTX 460 habe ich mir folgende ausgeguckt:
MSI N460GTX Cyclone 768D5/OC (V232-004R)
oder
MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC (V232-014R)

Danke für den tip bzgl. einer gebrauchten GTX 275, aber es soll schon eine fabrikneue Karte sein.


----------



## usopia (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



phazer schrieb:


> ...Was würde denn ggf. für eine 5770 gegenüber einer GTX 460 sprechen (z. B. die MSI R5770 HAWK (V214-021R))?...


 Eigentlich nichts, höchstens daß die 5770 unter Last etwas weniger Strom zieht. Dafür ist die GTX 460 aber auch entsprechend schneller.


----------



## phazer (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Hat eine Ati 5770 denn eine höhere Performance als meine bisherige 8800 GTS?


----------



## chbdiablo (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Auf jeden Fall: http://www.hwcompare.com/graphics/compare.php?c=GeForce-8800-GTS-G80-640MB-vs-Radeon-HD-5770


----------



## svd (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Das mit den Treibern hab ich mir früher auch eingebildet. Habe in der Vergangenheit aber im Prinzip genauso viel Ärger mit nVidia Treibern gehabt. (Versionen, die bei mir nicht laufen wollten, Spiele, die einfach nicht mehr gehen, etc.)   

Nun, um ehrlich zu sein, spricht derzeit hauptsächlich der Einstiegspreis für die HD5770. 
So fängt dieser, für die 1GB VRAM Karten, bei äußerst günstigen €130 an. 

Die 768MB Version der GTX460 ist die durchwegs schnellere Karte und geht ab €160 los.
Persönlich würde mich aber der "kleine" Videospeicher abschrecken. Der könnte in Zukunft zu knapp bemessen sein. 
(Hatte selber mal eine 8800GTS 320MB. Gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer, und so... Ach, braucht jemand ne PhysX Karte?   )

Eine andere rote Alternative wäre evtl die HD5830, die, mit ebenfalls €160, endlich in attraktivere Preisregionen gefallen ist. Von der Leistung her durchaus auf Augenhöhe der GTX460 768MB.

Naja, alles in allem darfst du nicht außer Acht lassen, dass die genannten Karten lediglich der gehobenen DX11 Einsteigerklasse angehören. Momentan siehts so aus, dass der Großteil der Spiele auf allen Kandidaten gleich gut, bzw. gleich schlecht läuft.   
Ob sich das Bild mit neuen Treibern oder verstärkten Implementierung von Tesselation noch ändert, wird sich noch herausstellen...


Meine Meinung, zu den interessanten DX11 Einsteigerkarten, sieht so aus:

HD5770 (1GB): €130, uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert (wenn du dir der Limits der Karte bewusst bist)
HD5830: €160, bedingt empfehlenswert, überlegenswerte Alternative zu den oft überteuerten HD5770 OC Versionen oder der GTX460 (768MB) (für ATI Fanboys und nVidia Hasser)
GTX460 (768MB): €160, bedingt empfehlenswert, flott aber Pokerspiel mit dem VRAM, PhysX Alternative zur HD5830 (für nVidia Fanboys und ATI Hasser)
GTX460 (1GB): €200, uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert, aber eben spürbar teuerer als die Konkurrenzkarten.


----------



## phazer (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



chbdiablo schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall: http://www.hwcompare.com/graphics/compare.php?c=GeForce-8800-GTS-G80-640MB-vs-Radeon-HD-5770


Die Seite kannte ich noch nicht, danke. 

Die 5770 ist ja um einiges schneller als meine 8800 GTS. Von daher nehme ich die nun doch mal in die engere Wahl mit auf. Vielleicht sind die Treiber von Ati ja mittlerweile brauchbar und vom Preis gefällt mir die Karte am besten.

Was haltet ihr von der MSI R5770 HAWK (V214-021R)? Oder welche 5770 ist empfehlenswert? So wie ich lese ist die HAWK wohl nur für Übertakter interessant. Mir ist wichtig, dass die Karte einigermassen leise ist.


----------



## svd (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Du kannst ja mal dieses Review zur  MSI HD5770 Hawk  durchlesen.

Die Karte wird schon werkseitig übertaktet ausgeliefert. Je nach Spiel macht sich der beschleunigte Herzschlag von kaum bis ein wenig bemerkbar.

Allerdings ist auf den Hawks ja MSIs "Twin Frozr" Lüfter montiert. Und dieser macht die Karte angeblich unhörbar.

Also eigentlich wäre die Karte in Ordnung, bloß ist sie derzeit praktisch nirgendwo lagernd, wie ich sehe.

Wenn es keine übertaktete Grafikkarte sein muss, kannst du getrost die Günstigste wählen. Oder welche farblich gut zu deinem PC passt. Egal, es sollte keine Karte geben, die sich merklich von ihren Schwestern absetzen kann.

Leise ist aber zB die "Vapor-X" Reihe von "Sapphire". Kostet aber auch ab €160, damit wäre der Preisvorteil fast dahin und das PLV schlägt schon wieder in Richtung der GTX460 (768MB) aus...

Nimm einfach die günstigste HD5770 und wenn sie dir zu laut ist, klatsch den " Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro " drauf.
Der ist sehr günstig, sehr leise, leider auch sehr hoch(!). Und du musst dir den Lüfterumbau auch zutrauen.

(edit: Um einen Vorgeschmack zu bekommen, was für ein Oschi der L2 Pro ist, hier ein Bild vom "AC Accelero GTX Pro", der praktisch drei L2 Pros hintereinander ist... da geht echt nix mehr rein.)


Aber hör einfach mal den Referenzkühler Probe. Vielleicht stört er dich ja eh nicht.


----------



## h3lper (4. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Mich würds interessieren für welche du dich letzendlich entschieden hast


----------



## Exar-K (4. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



svd schrieb:


> die GTX465 wollen wir hier, beinahe stillschweigend, überspringen)


 Ich hab einem Kumpel, der sich letzte Woche einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt hat, zu einer GTX 460 geraten, gekauft hat er aber eine GTX 465.
Die sagt mir hingegen gar nix, was hat es denn mit dieser Variante auf sich? Bzw. was macht sie schlecht und wie schlägt die sich im Vergleich zu der 460er?


----------



## h3lper (4. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2010/test_nvidia_geforce_gtx_460/20/#abschnitt_performancerating_mit_aaaf

Die GTX 465 schlägt sich schlechter als die 460 (1gb) und kostet mehr. IMO Fehlgriff.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



usopia schrieb:


> phazer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Was würde denn ggf. für eine 5770 gegenüber einer GTX 460 sprechen (z. B. die MSI R5770 HAWK (V214-021R))?...
> ...


naja, "entsprechend schneller" ? Mitnichten. Die 5770 zieht bei maximallast 105W, die GTX 460 aber 165W. Bei typischer Spielelast sind es 85W vs. 125W. http://ht4u.net/reviews/2010/nvidia_geforce_gtx_460_768mb_1024_mb/index18.php da müßte die GTX 460 ja 50% schneller sein, wenn Strombedarf der Leistung entspräche  


Mit anderen Worten: für ne 5770 reicht das Netzteil, das für ne 8800 reichte, auf jeden Fall. Bei der 460 kann es dann schon kritischer werden. Wenn man sich also da unsicher ist, würde man eher ne 5770 nehmen, die "hält" dann zwar nicht so lange wie die GTX 460, aber dafür isse ja auch billger.


----------



## usopia (4. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

oje, da hat aber einer ganz genau nachgerechnet, ich hätte das Wort "entsprechend" wohl besser weglassen sollen.   
Schneller ist die 460 trotzdem und dabei im wichtigeren Idle-Verbrauch gleichwertig.
Übrigens habe ich hier:
www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2010/test_nvidia_geforce_gtx_460/24/#abschnitt_leistungsaufnahme
gerade gesehen, daß der Unterschied unter Last gerade mal 16% bzw. 20% beträgt, dann paßt doch meine Aussage in etwa?! Dein Link sagt 30% Unterschied, wo holst du also die 50% her?

Nochmal zum Vergleich 460 / 465: eine GTX 465 würde ich jetzt aber auch nicht mehr kaufen, auch wegen des generell höheren Verbrauchs und, wie h3lper schon gesagt hat, bei etwas weniger Leistung.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



usopia schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich hier:
> www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2010/test_nvidia_geforce_gtx_460/24/#abschnitt_leistungsaufnahme
> gerade gesehen, daß der Unterschied unter Last gerade mal 16% bzw. 20% beträgt, dann paßt doch meine Aussage in etwa?! Dein Link sagt 30% Unterschied, wo holst du also die 50% her?


Das war ja auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint mit dem "entsprechend"   ich wollte nur die Gelegenheit nutzen, den Strombedarf aufzuzeigen. 


Aber: in Deinem Link geht es um die GESAMTlast des PCs - in meinem wurden NUR die Karten gemessen. Und 165W bei Max-Last sind dann halt ca. 50% mehr als 105W, und die 125W bei Durchschnittsspielelast sind auch ca. 50% mehr als 85W.


----------



## usopia (4. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ...und die 125W bei Durchschnittsspielelast sind auch ca. 50% mehr als 85W.


 es geht ja um die 768 MB-Version der GTX 460 (112 Watt). Du mußt in deinem Link doch nur den Cursor auf die Kartenbezeichnung führen und siehst die Differenzen in Prozent, = 30% mehr!


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Also, bei der zweiten Tabelle sind auch bei der 768MB-Version 40-50% mehr, je nach dem, ob ich als Referenz die Rev 1 oder 2 der 5770 nehme. Bei Vollast sind es je nach Referenz 30-40% mehr.

Aber ich bin eh von der 1GB-Version ausgegangen, das wär IMHO die bessere Variante.


----------



## h3lper (4. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Ich schwanke gerade auch zwischen den Karten. Ne GTX 460 ist natürlich zukunftssicherer, aber die 5770 punktet mit dem Preis und Stromverbrauch.

Frage: Ich habe gelesen, dass die HD5770 nicht mit PCIE 1.0 kompatibel ist, die GTX 460 stattdessen schon und da mach ich mir mit meinem P35 DS4 sorgen. Ich will also für die 5770 nicht auch noch ein neues Board kaufen müssen...da würd sich die GTX460 mehr lohnen, da mein 720W Netzteil die packen würde .
Stimmt das denn ?


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



h3lper schrieb:


> Ich schwanke gerade auch zwischen den Karten. Ne GTX 460 ist natürlich zukunftssicherer, aber die 5770 punktet mit dem Preis und Stromverbrauch.
> 
> Frage: Ich habe gelesen, dass die HD5770 nicht mit PCIE 1.0 kompatibel ist, die GTX 460 stattdessen schon und da mach ich mir mit meinem P35 DS4 sorgen. Ich will also für die 5770 nicht auch noch ein neues Board kaufen müssen...da würd sich die GTX460 mehr lohnen, da mein 720W Netzteil die packen würde .
> Stimmt das denn ?


Nein, das stimmt nicht. Es gibt ein paar SEHR alte Boards, bei denen es Probleme gibt, das hat aber nix mit PCIe1.0/2.0 zu tun, sondern wohl eher mit dem jeweiligen Board an sich. Ich hab selber ein Gigabyte P35 DS3 und eine 5770, das ist kein Problem.


btw: was für ne CPU hast Du denn?


----------



## h3lper (4. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



Herbboy schrieb:


> h3lper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich schwanke gerade auch zwischen den Karten. Ne GTX 460 ist natürlich zukunftssicherer, aber die 5770 punktet mit dem Preis und Stromverbrauch.
> ...



C2D E6750 momentan @3ghz ... mehr habe ich nicht getestet, da es nicht nötig ist mit meiner 8800GTS.
Habe WaKü drin, hoffe ,dass ich bis 3,4ghz hochgehen kann, wenn die neue Karte da is.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Jo, aber mehr als ne 5770 oder GTX 460 wäre bei der CPU auch übertaktet nicht nötig.


----------



## Graffy (5. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Hi zusammen.

So ich treibe meinen E6750 schon seit drei jahren mit 3,65 Ghz ohne probleme.

FSB:1824mhz
Ram: 1094mhz
Vcore:1,5

und sogar mit allen spar einstellungen an, zb intel speedstep, C1E usw.

Ich selber habe ein EVGA 680i, OCZ Reeper 4G, 2x 9600 gt´s (sli) OC bis 800,1900,1060.
Wakü natürlich.

Heaven v2.0 standard einstellung  punkte:2144

und habe sogar mall prime mit Heaven (auf extreem) zusammenlaufen lassen ohne abstürze!!

also ich schätze 3,4 sind locker zu schafen, da ich ein schlechten erwicht habe meine schaft max 3890mhz dan ist ende bei 3780 wird prime schon instabiel.

hoffe konnte helfen gruß Graffy


----------



## h3lper (5. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Danke Graffy


----------



## Fraggerick (8. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und 165W bei Max-Last sind dann halt ca. 50% mehr als 105W, und die 125W bei Durchschnittsspielelast sind auch ca. 50% mehr als 85W.


bei 20 cent die kwh sind das bei 4h pro tag vollast und 200 tagen im jahr also 1,92 euro pro jahr mehrkosten. 
 
das ist so als würde er jeden tag seine deckenbeleuchtung aus 4 60watt halogenspots 3 sekunden länger laufen lassen als nötig


----------



## phazer (9. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



h3lper schrieb:


> Mich würds interessieren für welche du dich letzendlich entschieden hast


Bislang habe ich mich noch immer nicht entschieden. Derzeit funktioniert meine 8800 auch wieder, nachdem ich sie 30 Minuten bei 130°C Umluft 'gebacken' habe. Aber es kommt mir so vor, als wenn sie nicht mehr die volle Leistung erreicht, denn es ruckelt jetzt häufig unter Volllast, sprich ich komme eh nicht um den Kauf einer neuen Karte drum herum.
Ich schreibe dann aber hier, für welche Karte ich mich dann ggf. entscheiden werde.


----------



## Graffy (11. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Und Schon bischen getüftelt? 

Hatte oben vergessen das ich sehr oft gelesen das mit unserem CPU 4Ghz und mehr heufig getroffen werden bzw wurden.

Zu deine 8800ter, wäre denkbar sie als Phisix Karte zu nutzen, sofern dein board das zulassen kann.

Bis bald


----------



## phazer (24. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Das 'Backen' der Karte brachte leider nur eine Lösung von kurzer Dauer.

Daher habe ich mir soeben folgende Karte gekauft/bestellt:
*SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5770 Design (11163-02-xxR)*

Hoffentlich enttäuscht mich ATI nicht.


----------



## phazer (26. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Erfahrungsbericht:
Vorhin habe ich die SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5770 unter Windows 7 64bit installiert. Schon bei der Installation der Treiber bzw. des Control Centers wurde ich von ATI enttäuscht. Ich habe eine 'Custom' Installation ausgeführt. Während der Installation gab es dann einen Fehler bzgl. der Installation des Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package.

Ich spiele hauptsächlich Race On oder rFactor in der nativen Monitorauflösung 1920x1200x32bpp und 2-fach AA. Das lief auf meiner 8800GTS recht flott. Nun habe ich erste Tests mit den gleichen Einstellungen und der Radeon HD 5770 vorgenommen und ich bin mit der Karte nicht zufrieden. Die gefühlte Performance ist gegenüber der 8800 GTS meiner Meinung schlechter. Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Karte auf jeden Fall genauso schnell oder etwas schneller ist. Nun bin ich echt enttäuscht.

Grund dafür wird dann wohl doch das schlechtere Speicherinterface von 128 Bit gegenüber 256 Bit, sein oder? Schenke ich aber diesem Benchmark Vergleich Glauben, dann ist die 5770 doch um einiges schneller, auch bei 1920x1200:
http://www.hwcompare.com/graphics/compare.php?c=GeForce-8800-GTS-G92--vs-Radeon-HD-5770
Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Lukecheater (26. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



phazer schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbericht:
> Vorhin habe ich die SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 5770 unter Windows 7 64bit installiert. Schon bei der Installation der Treiber bzw. des Control Centers wurde ich von ATI enttäuscht. Ich habe eine 'Custom' Installation ausgeführt. Während der Installation gab es dann einen Fehler bzgl. der Installation des Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package.
> 
> Ich spiele hauptsächlich Race On oder rFactor in der nativen Monitorauflösung 1920x1200x32bpp und 2-fach AA. Das lief auf meiner 8800GTS recht flott. Nun habe ich erste Tests mit den gleichen Einstellungen und der Radeon HD 5770 vorgenommen und ich bin mit der Karte nicht zufrieden. Die gefühlte Performance ist gegenüber der 8800 GTS meiner Meinung schlechter. Ich hätte gedacht, dass die Karte auf jeden Fall genauso schnell oder etwas schneller ist. Nun bin ich echt enttäuscht.
> ...


Die ist hundertpro schneller.

Bitte sag jetzt nicht, das du die nvidea Treiber nich erstmal mit so nem "Treiber-entfernen"-Tool runtergeschmissen hast. Sollte das so sein, dann wäre das Problem schnell gelöst.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

die 5770 muss deutlich besser sein - vlt. update auch mal ALLE Treiber auch vom Board, sound usw.


----------



## phazer (26. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



Lukecheater schrieb:


> phazer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Erfahrungsbericht:
> ...


Ich habe natürlich zuerst die nVidia Treiber und Software mit installierter nVidia Karte deinstalliert via ARP. Anschliessend habe ich erst die Karte gewechselt und den neuesten ATI Treiber installiert. 




Herbboy schrieb:


> die 5770 muss deutlich besser sein - vlt. update auch mal ALLE Treiber auch vom Board, sound usw.


Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte P35-DS3P mit einer E8400 Core 2 Duo CPU und 4GB MTD DDR2 RAM. 


Insgesamt scheint die Performance auch sehr gut zu sein, nur zwischendurch gibt es bei Race On leichtes Ruckeln bzw. Stottern und das hatte ich bei der 8800 nicht. Die Catalyst Treiber Settings habe ich auf default Werte gelassen.


----------



## usopia (26. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Bist du denn auch wirklich sicher, daß die Framerate tatsächlich einbricht oder könnte es sein, daß das nur ein "gefühltes" Ruckeln ist. Wie gesagt kann das eigentlich nicht sein, daß die 5770 langsamer ist. Installiere dir doch mal ein Tool was die FPS auslesen kann, Fraps z.B. und überprüfe das nochmal.

Sollte da wirklich ein Leistungseinbruch vorhanden sein würde ich nochmal die Treiber sauber entfernen und neu aufspielen. Hast du aber ja eigentlich schon gemacht...? Schon seltsam!
Hast du denn sonst noch was am Sys geändert? Stromanschlüsse sind alle korrekt angestöpselt usw.?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Vielleicht hat das Spiel auch weitere Einstellungen aktiviert, weil die Karte JETZT stark genug dafür ist? Man kann auch nicht 100% ausschließen, dass mal ein Spiel mit AMD allgemein ein Problem hat (und ein anderes wiederum mit nvidia)

Es kann aber auch nur en subjektiver Eindruck sein, weil Du jetzt genau drauf achtest.


----------



## phazer (27. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Klar, ich achte vermutlich etwas mehr und genauer darauf, weil meine Erwartungshaltung recht noch war.

Die Framerate ist recht hoch und bricht meiner Meinung nicht ein. Aber ein sporadisches Stottern ist dennoch sichtbar. Ich werde weiter testen und recherchieren. Ich kann ja mal mit Fraps ein Video aufnehmen und bei youtube oder so uploaden.


----------



## usopia (27. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



phazer schrieb:


> ...Ich kann ja mal mit Fraps ein Video aufnehmen und bei youtube oder so uploaden.


ja mach das, wäre sehr sinnvoll bzw. aufschlussreich wenn man diese "Ruckler" mal live sehen könnte.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

wobei fraps bei der Aufnahme ja Leistung frisst - da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz...  

vlt. ist auch nur die Festplatte zu sehr fragmentiert und die Ruckler kommen vom Nachladen?


----------



## phazer (27. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



Herbboy schrieb:


> wobei fraps bei der Aufnahme ja Leistung frisst - da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz...
> 
> vlt. ist auch nur die Festplatte zu sehr fragmentiert und die Ruckler kommen vom Nachladen?


Das denke ich nicht, denn ich habe lediglich die Grafikkarte gewechselt 
und entsprechende Treiber de- und installiert. Als Notlösung hatte ich 
auch vorübergehend eine Quadro FX drin und auch die zeigte nicht diese 
Ruckler bzw. das Stottern während das Spielens.



usopia schrieb:


> phazer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Ich kann ja mal mit Fraps ein Video aufnehmen und bei youtube oder so uploaden.
> ...


Ich werde es einfach mal versuchen. Am Anfang eines Rennens von Race fährt die Kamera langsam durch die Startaufstellung und da lässt sich das sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich versuche es einfach mal.


Allerdings vermute ich sehr stark, dass es an dem Speicherinterface liegt.


----------



## usopia (27. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*



> Allerdings vermute ich sehr stark, dass es an dem Speicherinterface liegt.


...du spielst auf die 128 bit an (?), was ja erst mal wenig erscheint. Ich habe jedoch kürzlich gelesen, daß dieser "Engpass" durch den verwendeten GDDR5-Speicher mehr als ausgeglichen wird, da dieser ja viel höher getaktet ist als die 512 MB GDDR3 / 256 bit deiner 8800 GTS.
Es könnte höchstens sein, daß einige wenige Spiele dadurch negativ beeinflusst werden aber wie gesagt, eigentlich sollte das nicht vorkommen.

Das mit Fraps stimmt, das frißt einiges an Leistung bei der Aufnahme, hab ich erstmal gar nicht dran gedacht. Aber vielleicht reichts ja, um das Problem mal anschaulich zu machen.


----------



## phazer (28. August 2010)

*AW: Suche nVidia Ersatz für 8800 GTS (512MB) (DX11 nicht zwingend notwendig)*

Ich habe nun einige Langzeittests vollzogen und so richtig kann ich das Problem nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Ich bin mit der Karte zufrieden und ich werde sie behalten.

@Moderator: Das Thema kann geschlossen werden


----------

